# What are Daemons like?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could anyone give me an idea what daemons are like in fantasy? I have some daemons which I was planning to use for 40k but my armies direction has gone away from them, so I'm wondering whether it's worth replacing the bases and going for a small daemon army but I know next to nothing about them.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Daemons are basically just magic incarnate but generally pretty similar to 40k.

In 40k daemons come from the warp which is powered by corporeal emotion, especially dark emotions.
In WFB daemons come from the realm of chaos which is a magical world that bleeds through into the WFB world and allows magic to exist... other then 'gods' I don't really know what creates/powers the realm of chaos in WFB.

as for a proper in depth answer... I don't really know. While I love the game I don't get nearly as caught up in the fluff of WFB as I do in 40k. So someone else needs step up


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I was more leaning to how they handle are they any good when I played warhammer before they didn't have an army list, so they are a totally unknown quantity in regards to the way they handle/play, I assume they are very melee orientated though?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They are a CC oriented army, but can (if you don't go pure khorne) very capable in the magic phase. Looking at you Kairos!

Bloodcrushers are one of the most devastating monstrous cavalry unit available, and greater deamons are very killy. 

Screamers like in 40k are very good, especially at disrupting war machines, and furies have a role to play!

They set up like a regular army and fight like a regular army with no crazy deployment rules.

The counter is they are pricy in points and are very much a glass cannon, with poor saves and generally low toughness

Heralds give bonuses to the units their in as well which is nice


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh right...

Well in that case yes, they are basically a melee army with some excellent magical support (flamers used to be the best shooting unit in the game, they've taken a knock but are still fairly decent).

Slaanesh and Khornate hordes are pretty standard and are some of the toughest units in the game, as are tzeentch horror blocks with a lore of life herald.
Nurgle doesn't get used much anymore except by smucks like me... although if you get nurgle working effectively for you its utterly devastating (its just hard to do).

In WFB daemons don't have any of the random arrival that defined them in 40k: with no panic checks and the inability to break they are as reliable as any army in WFB (right up there with undead).


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Barnster said:


> Bloodcrushers are one of the most devastating monstrous cavalry unit available,


Whilst I agree with most of the points you make, I'd have to disagree with this one - Bloodcrushers are currently very much a glass hammer monstrous cavalry regiment - sure, they'll do a fair amount of damage (although not nearly as much as equal points of mournfangs...) but with T4, 2 wounds, and 4+/5++, it really doesnt take that much to wipe the unit out.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well atm I have a Khorne Daemon Prince with a big axe, a blood thirster, a blood letter herald, 5 plague bearers and 5 seekers of slaanesh, dunno if that's got the making of any worth building on though.


----------

